# Portugal Liga 07-09



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)

Amadora v Setubal
 07/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.85 3.10 4.20 statsAll Bets (2) 
Guimaraes v Maritimo
 07/02/2009 19:00 GMT
  2.20 2.90 3.30 statsAll Bets (2) 
Sporting CP v Braga
 08/02/2009 19:00 GMT
  1.571 3.40 5.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
FC Porto v Benfica
 08/02/2009 19:45 GMT
  1.95 3.10 3.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
P.Ferreira v Belenenses
 09/02/2009 19:45 GMT
  2.20 3.00 3.20 statsAll Bets (2)


----------



## danyy (Feb 3, 2009)

Amadora seems nice to me.But i said i hate that league so i wont bet.


----------



## FilipeII (Feb 6, 2009)

Setubal to win 4.20  :lol: 

I think amadora won´t win this weekend  :twisted:


----------



## danyy (Feb 7, 2009)

Damned Leixoes they should make a draw tonight..
At least i win from under2.5 goals which win very hard.


----------

